

1962 glass could be Corning's next bonanza seller - zafka
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100801/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_glass_of_the_future;_ylt=AlUF2VmBXtJlM.zSq85CDUTV.i8C;_ylu=X3oDMTNmbmZqZzJxBGFzc2V0A2FwLzIwMTAwODAxL3VzX3RlY19nbGFzc19vZl90aGVfZnV0dXJlBGNjb2RlA21vc3Rwb3B1bGFyBGNwb3MDMgRwb3MDMgRzZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3JpZXMEc2xrAzE5NjJnbGFzc2NvdQ--

======
ax0n
That quote at the end? That's hacker talk.

